
Show HN: List of macbook alternatives for if you don't like the new models - faleidel
http://nomoremacbook.com/
======
ibdf
If other laptops would easily, without a hack run MacOS, I would switch on a
heartbeat, but that's not the case. I'm not married to the hardware, but I'm
married to the software. I use Windows 10 and MacOS at work, and unfortunately
I'm much happier with MacOS, and find myself using Windows only for tools that
are not available on MacOS.

~~~
bpye
Out of interest what does Windows 10 with WSL not give you?

~~~
ibdf
The terminal and all tools that are built for it. After enabling WSL, my
computer performance went down a whole lot. File permissions issues between
the two systems were constant, and I typically spent more time troubleshooting
things than actually doing work. I think I wouldn't mind having a Windows as a
personal PC, but not as my work computer. When I'm at work I just want to get
work done and not troubleshoot the operating system.

~~~
eropple
To be honest - if you don't require Adobe or Xcode, I've had great luck moving
almost full-time to Fedora. I still have a Mac...but it's pretty much only for
Logic Pro X.

------
LeifCarrotson
Many of these are not as much alternatives to the old Macbooks Pro as they are
"ultrabooks" focused on imitating the Macbook and Macbook Air.

They make the same mistakes of reducing keyboard travel, eliminating RJ45
ports that don't fit in the chassis, reducing port counts to make the device
more wedge-shaped, and reducing battery volume.

I would like to see the Dell Precision, HP Elitebook, and Lenovo P-series
included in the lineup. I feel that these mobile workstations are more akin to
the old Macbook Pros and better for professional use than an Ultrabook.

Sadly, they seem to be making the same mistakesand regressions that Apple has
made in chasing the center of the market. However, if you extend your search
space to devices made in the last 4-5 years instead of the bleeding edge, you
may drop a few generations off the processor but that just doesn't matter
anymore.

~~~
faleidel
What you are saying is exactly the kind of info I'm searching for. Do you have
any links/reviews for the laptops you are talking about? I'll look into them
when I have time.

~~~
coaxial
Most enterprise ThinkPads (X, P, T, W) and their HP counterparts (elite book
IIRC) are solidly built and very much user serviceable. Do your research or
course but those are solid contenders and easy to find as enterprise customers
are leasing new ones.

------
karmakaze
The sheat must include screen size, resoultion, aspect and weight to be of
utility to me. The gen of cpu matters much less than these.

------
eudora
I'd include the Gigabyte Aero 15X.

Look at the specs on this bad boy:

CPU: 2.2GHz Intel Core i7-8750H (hexa-core, 9MB cache, up to 4.1GHz with Turbo
Boost)

Graphics: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 (Max-Q, 8GB GDDR5 RAM); Intel UHD Graphics
630

RAM: 16GB DDR4 (2,666MHz, 8GB x 2)

Screen: 15.6-inch UHD 4K (3,840 x 2,160) IPS LCD (wide viewing angle, anti-
glare, X-Rite Pantone certified)

Storage: 512GB SSD (M.2 NVMe PCIe)

Ports: 2 x USB 3.1 Gen1 (Type-A), 1 x USB 3.1 Gen2 (Type-A), 1 x USB-C
Thunderbolt 3, HDMI 2.0, mini-DisplayPort 1.4, RJ-45 Ethernet, SD card reader,
headphone-out jack

Weight: 4.49 pounds (2.04kg)

Size: 14 x 9.8 x 0.74 inches (356.4 x 250 x 18.9mm; W x D x H)

~~~
OhSoHumble
I'd like to add that Linux runs flawlessly on it. It has an extra hard drive
slot that's really easy to access so I immediately slotted an extra SSD into
it for Arch.

~~~
eudora
I had trouble with Fedora but got Ubuntu working

------
commandlinefan
I’m still surprised how much a difference in cost 8GB vs. 16B RAM makes: it
almost doubles the cost, which suggests that everything else - the hard drive,
the network card, the video adapter... even the CPU! Are almost “free”.

------
gumboshoes
I love how these sorts of pieces never take into account the cost of replacing
software. Microsoft Office? Adobe suite? All the little packages?

~~~
freehunter
If you buy Office or Adobe on Mac, does the license not transfer to Windows? I
don't recall having to get different licenses for Office when I bought a Mac,
I just typed in the same key and it worked.

------
gtm1260
Each of these laptops has dealbreakers for me, I'm fine to run Windows but
even the hardware has issues, some slightly better than the current mpbr.

------
DoubleMalt
How does the System76 13" model stack up?

Does anyone have experience or a link to a good review?

~~~
sk1pper
They look like rebranded Sager/Clevo to me, which is what every other boutique
laptop seller does too.

Not even close to the quality of something I'd consider a MacBook alternative.

